# 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #6: Brandon Roy



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*

*Brandon Roy*
*TRADED​**Wolves Recieve:* G- Randy Foye and Cash Considerations
*Blazers Recieve:*G-Brandon Roy

*Randy Foye*








*College:* Villanova
*Height:*6'3.25"
*Weight:*212 lbs
*Wingspan:*6'6.25"
*Vertical:*
*Bench Reps:*

Prolific scorer and athlete. Said to be the next Dwayne Wade or Ben Gordon. More upside that Roy. Tough defender. Good character. Combo guard. Needs to improve shooting.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't a great perimeter shooter, hope they will work on it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, apparently, he's traded to the Blazers/Celtics for Foye as I'm sure has been heard by now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Well, apparently, he's traded to the Blazers/Celtics for Foye as I'm sure has been heard by now.


Yeah, did we get something else ? I mean wtf trade straight up when we picked Roy before we did Foye.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

How do we trade down and get nothing in return? Even ignoring my distaste for <s>Peeler</s> <s>Hudson</s>, Foye, how can McHale trade the 6th pick for the 7th pick straight up? I'm baffled right now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, it was a good run Brandon. I'll miss you.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wtf?!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

uh am i missing something?..

so we drafted roy.. and just gave him away?.. for foye?.. wtf....!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We got cash too!!!!!


You have to remember, we're the Minnesota Timberwolves, nothing good will ever happen to us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the WOlves got the guy they wanted and will get him for cheaper with cash. You cant say no. Well, I think this is better for us because Foye brings toughness and defense and can play point. Roy would've put a traffic jam at the 2. So he can play 2 and 1 so thats good. Once I catch up, I will change this.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I love Randy Foye but I absolutely hated how he was acquired. Who the f*** trades down and gets nothing in return for it. McHale thats who.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Well the WOlves got the guy they wanted and will get him for cheaper with cash. You cant say no. Well, I think this is better for us because Foye brings toughness and defense and can play point. Roy would've put a traffic jam at the 2. So he can play 2 and 1 so thats good. Once I catch up, I will change this.



Yeah I liked Foye better after I read up on him alittle and because we need a PG but why not just select him or atleast get a pick somwhere outta there.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah they say he will be the best player from this draft 5 years from now. Ben Gordon, athletic Billups, or Wade are his comparisons.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

so you guys are real happy about this?.. foye with cash?.. 

i woulda rather have picked up Gay... or even obryant... 
i'm glad we didnt keep roy though.. hes very mediocre.. solid but too mediocre.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I freaked out when we didn't take Gay, I am still upset, I think Foye will be ok, but I would have rather had Rudy Gay.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

TWolves pick now, I hope they don't screw up, the two I wanted just went in Paul Davis and PJ Tucker, Dee Brown. Guielrmo Diaz, and Daniel Gibson for one of the picks and a big man for the other would make this draft succesful for me, we'll wait and see.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Why does it say Foye needs to improve shooting? He can shoot it.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yup jboog.. that was wut i was thinking... 

but uh.. unfortunately this draft was not a successful one.. once again. 

ugh.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*



sheefo13 said:


> *Randy Foye*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foye's going to be good stuff for y'all. Not a pure point guard, maybe, but can certainly make some sense of the mess that McCants is. Hard worker, works and plays well with others, a leader.

Definitely good stuff.

Laurie


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*

how would you guys compare him to marcus banks?.. 

IMO he seems just like banks.. another 6'3" scorer


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*



abwowang said:


> how would you guys compare him to marcus banks?..
> 
> IMO he seems just like banks.. another 6'3" scorer


Banks- is below average I think and had some potential
Foye- Avg right now and has the potential to be great.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*

i think banks is a solid defender, hustles, still lacks on decision making, but has great potential... decent passer.

foye.. huge upside... and has everything banks has. foye is an upgrade from banks.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 2006 NBA Draft: Pick #7:Randy Foye*

So we pretty much will see Banks opting out of Minnesota?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would much rather use the MLE on a different player than Banks. He could easily become another one of those overpaid players to add to our list.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I haven't been able to get on this site all nite...so here it goes all in one shot. I wasn't mad that we drafted Brandon Roy, or traded for Foye (i'm thrilled we got him). I'm mad at the fact of how it was done. We got merely cash consideration for Foye despite Roy being picked ahead of him. McHale is an absolute moron...I don't know where to go after that.

I think this lets us fans know how this offseason will go somewhat...at least, I don't think Marcus Banks will be back and I for one am thankful of that. Foye will be much better. Not only that, but Foye can play two positions which is great for us. It's no secret how I felt about this guy, I think he can do a bit of everything and will help us in the immediate time and future. I liked our second round pick of dude from Boston College...Smith. He's a banger, I hope he makes the squad. He's kinda on the short side, but I hope he can bring some inside presence with him for the future. The others...I'm not sure about, but I'm hopeful we aren't done yet.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

What did they trade Bobby Jones for?


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

A future second round pick (and more cash, I believe.)


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Did Glen Taylor realize he lost money or something, haha, oh well, I still think we could have got a Steve Blake, Jaun Dixon, or Travis Outlaw by including one of our two high second rounders, but if Taylor wants cash, he can have it, save it, and when it's time to reup on Foye and McCants (assuming he's still here) he can use it.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Maybe he can use the cash to buy season tickets for the homeless. At the rate we're going that is going to be the only way to play in front of a crowd of more than 12,000.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

hahahaha, true


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Stupid McHale and Taylor. What the heck are these cash considerations going to do for the team? We are already over the cap and won't be players in free agency. Just a couple extra dollars in Taylor's pockets.


----------

